# Hy Traveling to Canada with my dog, who has never been vaccinated, tips?



## Arabella (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello, I was recently given a dog by an elderly lady who could no longer care for her almost a month ago maybe less and I really wanted a dog so she passed it down to me. I had asked her if the dog had ever been vaccinated with her rabies shot and she said no. I know I should ve taken her since I got her but i ve been very busy working and going to school and my schedule didn t actually clear up till I finished my finals last week, I am taking her tomorrow get vaccinated against rabies. 
I will head to Canada on Jan 6th 2018 and head back on the 11th and I plan on bringing her with me but I did a little digging with the CDC and I can take her into Canada no problem but coming out she needs to have been vaccinated 30 days prior of entry into the US. I looked at the permits for immunized dogs but they will only give it if staying 30 days or more. Is there any one I can contact to explain my situation and be able to go back into the US with my dog? Please help it s my first time traveling with a dog into Canada so I just found this out. Canada and go to Birmingham Airport taxi hire and go to birmingham city . anyone help me plz


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I hesitate to tell you this but you are wasting your time. The rules are the rules for a good reason and they are not going to waive them for you and your dog. Kennel your dog and make your trip to Canada. Otherwise prepare yourself to endure a 30 day quarantine of your dog on the occasion of your return to the States! Sorry.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Shouldn't this be in the Trad section


----------



## AndrewO (May 5, 2019)

As far as I know, Dogs can enter into Canada even if has been less than 30 days between their rabies shot but US requirements say that dogs that have never been vaccinated against rabies must be vaccinated at least 30 days before arrival. For more info visit this travel with pet resource


----------

